

Three mistakes. The Path to Success - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/11/three-mistakes-the-path-to-success/

======
jaltucher
I'm 43. If I want to I can spend all day thinking of my regrets (heck, ask my
wife, I just did it over lunch). But its a better exercise thinking of the
things to look forward to.

------
wmat
Excellent post. I've been struck lately with the fear of being old and full of
regret. Perhaps the "each day, one thing" mantra might benefit me. I'll give
it a shot.

